# All Fly Friday



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

All fly tonight with a some small LGmouth caught. Tried a new fly that was good and produced three LGMouth. Lost it to a bad leader loop but will get some more for next year. It was a not to hot low humility evening with a couple of great fly fisherman. Here is the one pic took with an attempt at making a 2 lb LGMouth look bigger. That's right shove it right at the camera.. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

